# Hydometer sinks to bottom of tube....?



## greenguru (Aug 19, 2009)

I had an old wine kit that had been stored a few years in the basement. It has always been 65 deg. F. down there. The bag with the juice is sealed and looks ok (no bloating etc.) I bought some new yeast and though I would try making it. When I took a hydometer reading the hyrdometer sunk to the bottom of the tube.......Tested hydrometer in water and it floated fine. What does the sinking mean? Does the wine juice bad?


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2009)

Did you fill the vial all the way up?
Drop the hydrometer in the bucket its fermenting in and see what happens. Is there any wine INSIDE the hydrometer?
was the reading .990?
Never heard that it would sink and be submerged


----------



## cpfan (Aug 19, 2009)

What is the brand and variety of the wine kit?

How long after pitching the yeast did you take the sg reading? Or did you do it before?

Steve


----------



## greenguru (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

Tom: No juice in the hydrometer. It floated in water fine. Tube was 3/4 full with wine juice before I dropped it in. It sank in the tube like a rock. Touched bottom and completely submerged. 

Steve: SG reading was done before pitching the yeast. Brand was Vintner's Reserve French Cabernet Sauvignon. 

I haven't dropped in the fermenting bucket yet, not sure result will be different. and I'll have to stick my arm in up to my elbow.  

I will try again with the wine thief and the tube full. 

Could the juice have fermented in the bag?  But with no air vent I would think the bag would have bloated or exploded. hmmmmmm

Shawn


----------



## Malkore (Aug 19, 2009)

that reading sounds like there's no sugar left. I have a hard time believing it fermented inside the bag without producing an explosion. Then again the tinyest pinhole would be enough to vent it.

take a quick taste...does it taste or smell fermented or vinegar-like?


----------



## greenguru (Aug 19, 2009)

I did a quick taste. Sweet taste smells like grape. I guess I should see if it starts fermenting. I have nothing to loose at this point. 

Shawn


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2009)

Follow the directions and do a wait & see


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 19, 2009)

greenguru said:


> I did a quick taste. Sweet taste smells like grape. I guess I should see if it starts fermenting. I have nothing to loose at this point.
> 
> Shawn



That's the spirit...



Peace,
Bob


----------



## cpfan (Aug 19, 2009)

Shawn:

Thanks for the response. I was wondering if it was actually a juice pail that had fermented out while in storage.

Not sure why a hydrometer would read 1.000 in water and then drop to the bottom in wine must.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2009)

Are you sure this is a hydrometer and not an alcoholmeter? There are a bunch of different tools that look very alike. Can you take a pic of it and show us? What numbers do you have on this tool as sometimes even wine supply stores accidentally give out the wrong tool like what happened to me when I bought an alcoholmeter.


----------

